# cambiando la T



## Serenidade

Quem pode me ajudar? Que significa T?

Contexto:

- No habíamos quedado en no tener familia todavía?
- Es que me estaban cambiando la T... No quise decirte nada porque te pones tan pesado cuando te rechazo.

Gracias...


----------



## Mangato

Nem ideia. Fico com curiosidade


----------



## orquídea selvagem

*testa* penso que cabe no contexto.....

E apenas um palpite.....


----------



## Serenidade

Pensei em "tabelinha" - método natural para evitar a gravidez... No caso, a personagem engravidou porque não avisou ao marido que "estaban cambiando la T"...´Alguém percebe sentido nisso?

Obrigada antecipadamente...


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim faz todo sentido!


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Eu tinha sugerido testa no sentido de idéia, mas tabelinha é perfeito...


----------



## Carfer

Al parecer, la 'T' es un metodo anti-conceptivo.

He aquí lo que encontré en un blog del periódico chileno _'El Mercúrio'_ en el que debatían un fallo del Tribunal Constitucional chileno que declaró prohibida la píldora del día siguiente.

_'Si la píldora puede eliminar una vida humana es obvio que debe prohibirse_
_Y si *la T de cobre* también elimina vidas humanas también debiera prohibirse'_ argumenta uno de los blogueros.

http://blogs.elmercurio.com/columnasycartas/2008/04/07/duda-embarazosa.asp

Saludos

Carfer


----------



## Mangato

Suponho que se está a referir ao *esterilete. T* seria um jeito de abreviação

Aqui está
http://ec.princeton.edu/info_es/eciud.html


----------



## Serenidade

Amigos...

Parece que T é mesmo esterilete, ou DIU. Tem esse nome por causa do formato em T. O site sugerido por Mangato diz: "*La T de cobre es un dispositivo intrauterino (DIU) *que algunas mujeres usan como método anticonceptivo regular". 

Gracias, gracias....


----------



## Vanda

MG, eu não sabia que você entende de Ts.  Brincadeira! 
Puxa vida, eu nunca ia imaginar que era o tal esterilete. Acho que por aqui só nos referimos a ele como diafragma ou DIU.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> MG, eu não sabia que você entende de Ts.  Brincadeira!
> Puxa vida, eu nunca ia imaginar que era o tal esterilete. Acho que por aqui só nos referimos a ele como diafragma ou DIU.


 
Oi Vanda, juro que eu não utilizo


----------



## Charo Troncoso

Bom dia Serenidad,

posso lhe afirmar com certeza, "la T" é o aparelhinho conhecido no Brasil por seu nome muito correto: DIU. É que ele realmente tem o formato de T e é feito de fio de cobre. Por isso no Chile falamos "la T de cobre".
Não é o diafragma, este já é diferente.
Mas em todo caso, é um contraceptivo e, com certeza, na sua história o marido (ou seja o que for) está reclamando por uma gravidez não esperada.


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

da "T" é um dispositivo intra (intrauterine _eng. _intrauterino _esp._) usado para o planejamento das mulheres.


----------



## Serenidade

Vanda said:


> MG, eu não sabia que você entende de Ts.  Brincadeira!
> Puxa vida, eu nunca ia imaginar que era o tal esterilete. Acho que por aqui só nos referimos a ele como diafragma ou DIU.


 
Oi Vanda, apenas uma pequena correção: diafragma e DIU são dois tipos diferentes de contraceptivos. O T é apenas o DIU...


----------



## Vanda

Pra você ver o tanto que eu entendo desse negócio.


----------



## Serenidade

Vanda said:


> Pra você ver o tanto que eu entendo desse negócio.


 

hehehehe


----------



## elchucho

En México se conoce como "diafragma".


----------

